# Same Old Song & Dance - tutoral



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

Aerosmith's classic: in this video I break down how i play this great tune.....thanks for watching! 

guitar - RS Guitarworks 'Old Friend' tele

YouTube - Same Old Song And Dance (tutorial) - cover by Tonedr


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

great job as usual Dale.
you make it look quite easy.


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

hello sir, really appreciate the kind post - hope all is good!

dale


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Good stuff Dale,....thanks for posting it!


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

hello sir, appreciate your kind post - hope all is good,

dale


----------

